# Civil PE - October 2008



## BPCW (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

2. What did you think of the morning?

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

4. Do you think you passed?

My answers:

1. Yes, first timer.

2. I thought the geotech was tough...the other sections were manageable.

3. WR/ENV - It was easier than I expected although there were 3-4 questions that I had no clue about. I fully expected the morning to be stronger for me but I think the opposite was true.

4. No clue. Morning: I was very confident on around 25 of the morning questions, semi-confident (or narrowed the answers down to 2 choices) on about 10, and guessed on around 5. Afternoon: About the same as the morning. I flat out guessed on 2 instead of 5. Hopefully that is enough. My fingers will be crossed for the next 12 weeks.


----------



## WVUengr (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

*FIRST, AND HOPEFULLY LAST*

2. What did you think of the morning?

I felt more confident at lunch than after the whole thing. if you studied the sample test i thought it was fairly straight forward

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

Construction, I thought it was fair, but I had to guess on 2-3 still, 2 because I did not buy that code book!! 

4. Do you think you passed?

AM-answered 26 on first go through, answered remaining 14 on 2nd or third pass. Had 45+/- minutes to check answers and rework iffy answers

PM-answered 33 on first go, answered 5 on multiple repasses and had to semi guess on 2


----------



## Ken (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the Transportation section in the afternoon. I thought the AM questions were easy. Probably think I missed three. The afternoon was pretty much the same except for a question or two where I run out of references. All in all I think I did enough to pass.


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2008)

BPCW said:


> 1. Was this your first time taking the exam?
> 
> *first time*[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrock (Oct 27, 2008)

boo said:


> 1. Was this your first time taking the exam?*first time*[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]
> 
> 2. What did you think of the morning?
> 
> ...






construction very hard? hmm your the first person to say that. I'm taking the test for the first time in April 2009. Did you just not have the references or what was the reason it was so hard?


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2008)

Adrock said:


> construction very hard? hmm your the first person to say that. I'm taking the test for the first time in April 2009. Did you just not have the references or what was the reason it was so hard?


you must study all of cods page by page and do engineering econoic and programing


----------



## azcive (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

yes

2. What did you think of the morning?

easier than I had thought it would be, but I'm guessing I got about 28 correct.

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

construction, it was ok, I guess easy, but I could have used some more codes.

4. Do you think you passed?

when I left, I thought I failed it - barely. Now that a few days have passed, I think I MAY have failed it - barely.


----------



## ccollet (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

*......No, but this was the first time i spent more than 10 hours reviewing for it.*

so its kinda like the 1st time

2. What did you think of the morning?

*......Not to bad, pretty confident in 23 of my answers. 50% confident in another 10, and guessed at 7*

23 + 5 (50% of 10) + 2 (24% of 7) = 30/40 total

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

*.....Transportation, the last time i took the exam i wasn't prepared for the amount of "traffic analysis" questions.*

this time i had the right references and formulas.

got about the same amount as the morning correct.

so figure 30/40 total

4. Do you think you passed?

*.....AM 30 + PM 30 = 60/80 = 75%*

(but i won't know for sure till around new years)


----------



## dastuff (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

*Yes, and hopefully the last* 

2. What did you think of the morning?

*It was easier than I thought it would be.*

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

*Structural. It was hard, but I studied quite a bit so I feel confident.*

4. Do you think you passed?

*I hope so. I had to take CA seismic and surveying too so hopefully i passed those too.*


----------



## akwooly (Oct 30, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

*No, 2nd attempt.*

2. What did you think of the morning?

*Fairly straight forward, medium difficulty only because of the geo questions.*

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

*Transportation, medium difficulty. Had to guess on a couple of questions.*

4. Do you think you passed?

*Yes, I went to lunch feeling really confident I did well in the AM, on the drive home not so confident on the PM section. AM 30 + PM 28 = 58/80*


----------



## GTEngineer (Oct 30, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

Yes, first time!

2. What did you think of the morning?

Not too bad, only had to guess on 1 question.

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

Structures - I'd say medium, but I thought it was loads easier than the practice tests.

4. Do you think you passed?

I hope so! Based on the number I counted that I was 100% sure on plus some of the rest I should be OK. We'll see in December!


----------



## rack04 (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

Yes.

2. What did you think of the morning?

I thought it was pretty straight forward. Although some of the geotech questions tripped me up.

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

Transportation. I thought it was pretty easy.

4. Do you think you passed?

God I hope so.

Does anyone know approximately when the exam results are posted?


----------



## Willmar (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Was this your first time taking the exam?

No

2. What did you think of the morning?

Not too bad, a bit harder than last time though.

3. What depth did you take and how would you judge the difficulty?

Transportation- I think it was pretty straight forward and 'easy'... kinda repetitive though.

4. Do you think you passed?

I hope I do, I do have a positive feeling about this time! I'm thinking 25-30 in the morning, 30-35 in the afternoon.


----------

